# Mercury Rohloff auch mit Super Air



## lexle (28. Februar 2004)

120 mm Federweg Fahrbar?


----------



## bluesky (28. Februar 2004)

fahrbar ist alles   ... ich würd aber nix über 10 cm in n mercury reinmachen ...

habs probeweise mal mit ner 03er 120mm elite probiert ... naja es ging ... aber lange steigungen und saftige anstiege sind nicht so angenehm ... jetzt hab ich ne 105er mz drin das ist für mich ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (28. Februar 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> fahrbar ist alles   ... ich würd aber nix über 10 cm in n mercury reinmachen ...
> 
> habs probeweise mal mit ner 03er 120mm elite probiert ... naja es ging ... aber lange steigungen und saftige anstiege sind nicht so angenehm ... jetzt hab ich ne 105er mz drin das ist für mich ideal



Ok.. die Super Air steht halt hier rum 

ich werds mal Probieren


----------



## bluesky (28. Februar 2004)

hab aber keine schimmer ob bergwerk dann auch noch garantie übernimmt


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Ok.. die Super Air steht halt hier rum
> 
> ich werds mal Probieren



da gibts doch ein Umbaukit auf 100 mm, was hälst du davon?


----------



## lexle (29. Februar 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts doch ein Umbaukit auf 100 mm, was hälst du davon?


nen Kit für deine Hab ich noch..

für meine gabs glaube ich keinen mehr 

müsste ne 03er sein 

Was hälste von der Idee mit dem Mercury?

@ all

auf welches gesamtgewicht kommt man mit dem ´mercury Rohloff mit vernünftig leicten komponenten?

Und wie Fährt sich das Teil?

absolut racig?


----------



## bluesky (29. Februar 2004)

gewicht ist mir egal 

geradeauslauf ist absolut ruhig dafür aber nicht sooo wendig ... race eher nicht dafür ist es hinten zu schwer mit der speedhub ... ich bin sogar soweit gegangen das ich vor ne schwerere gabel reingemacht hab um einen ausgleich für die hecklastigkeit zu haben (vorher duke 1600gr jetzt mz 2000gr) ... wiegetrittsteifigkeit und allgemeine steifigkeit ist aus meiner sicht unangefochten ... ich hatte bisher kein bike das steifer war ... verarbeitung etwas schlechter als mein voitl aber den amis und tiawanesen haushoch überlegen ... da splittert kein lack ab extrem kratzfest sieht nach jetzt 4000 km immer noch sehr sehr gut aus  

ich fahr seit ein paar tagen ein voitl mx III (hardtail) so n bischen auf enduro getrimmt ... was ich komisch finde ... ist das das voitl wesentlich besser den berg hochgeht als mein bergwerk ... obwohl vorne ne gs5 mit 10 cm federweg drin ist die höher baut als die mz im bergwerk 

das voitl fahr ich zudem noch mit D321ern (36 speichen)

naja ich werd das auf jeden fall mal beobachten in den nächsten wochen


----------



## Brägel (2. März 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälste von der Idee mit dem Mercury?



Was willstn damit machen? Bäcker, Bikepark-Hardcore?? Is schon reizvoll, aber nur weil die Rohloff rum liegt? Hmmm 

Kauf dir doch ein Faunus Carbon     Das ist geil


----------



## lexle (3. März 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Was willstn damit machen? Bäcker, Bikepark-Hardcore?? Is schon reizvoll, aber nur weil die Rohloff rum liegt? Hmmm
> 
> Kauf dir doch ein Faunus Carbon     Das ist geil


Ich glaub die Rohloff kommt doch in den Freerider..

Wobei das schon cool fände.. gestern abend Pappa ne andere Rohloff ins Firestarter CC gemacht .. fährt sich gut 

leichteres Bike und Rohloff iss klasse 

Jetzt kommt erst ma Demo 9

und ich geh jetzt erst ma auf meiner super LT CC Uzzi Shredden  150 vorne 180 hinten bei 13,4 Kg.. Das sind daten


----------



## AnthonyXIV (3. März 2004)

@ lexle, 

wie der Zufall so will haben wir jemanden, der sich ein Mercury Rohloff mit einer Black Platinum (90-120) aufgebauet hat. 
Nach Auskunft des Besitzers merkt man mit einem "dünneren" Reifen vorne keinen Unterschied, d. h. die Geometrie verändert sich kaum.
Die stufenlose Absenkung auf 90mm bringt bergauf enorm viel. Bergab hat man mit 120mm nichts zu befürchten & bügelt alles glatt.  
Beim Gewicht kann man ca. 300 g zusätzlich einrechnen (vgl. XT 2003). Dass sich bei der Rohloff Variante der Schwerpunkt nache hinten verlagert muß man in Kauf nehmen.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## lexle (4. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> @ lexle,
> 
> wie der Zufall so will haben wir jemanden, der sich ein Mercury Rohloff mit einer Black Platinum (90-120) aufgebauet hat.
> Nach Auskunft des Besitzers merkt man mit einem "dünneren" Reifen vorne keinen Unterschied, d. h. die Geometrie verändert sich kaum.
> ...



thanx Toni 

Wird wohl angeschafft aber erst in 2-3 Monaten..

Muss erst mal das Demo 9 finanziell verdauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (4. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> @ lexle,
> 
> wie der Zufall so will haben wir jemanden, der sich ein Mercury Rohloff mit einer Black Platinum (90-120) aufgebauet hat.
> Nach Auskunft des Besitzers merkt man mit einem "dünneren" Reifen vorne keinen Unterschied, d. h. die Geometrie verändert sich kaum.
> ...



thanx Toni 

Wird wohl angeschafft aber erst in 2-3 Monaten..

Muss erst mal das Demo 9 finanziell verdauen


----------

